

LinkedIn class action lawsuit over passwords - zacharyvoase
http://www.scribd.com/doc/97589713/Linkedin-Class-Action

======
jgrahamc
Interesting because they are going after LinkedIn primarily based of the
algorithm they used to protect passwords.

~~~
zacharyvoase
Exactly. Which means it's time for everyone else to start considering their
Web application's security. For a change.

~~~
stef25
I wonder where it's acceptable to draw the line. Can't everything be breached
eventually?

~~~
zyphlar
Do you want your bank vault to be locked with a Masterlock padlock, or a 1-ton
safe door with glass inserts and an armed guard? That's the difference between
unsalted MD5 and salted SHA.

------
kimmel
I am happy to see this happen. For years computer companies just skate by with
no punishment for security breaches. It is time to pay up.

